# GSD Colour Type Chart



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

I enlarged the image a little bit because it was too small so it is somewhat illegible but thought I might share as I haven't seen one before. Probably old news but new to me...












My dog is a Golden Shepherd at the bottom which is apparently rare. I have never ever seen another dog that looks like him even though people say they have seen GSDs that look like him elsewhere. Even on the internet it is hard to find if you google Golden German Shepherd. Pretty crazy that I thought he was going to be ugly adult dog when he is a puppy and he turned out to be the best-looking GSD that I have ever seen but the All Black/Tan feet also look pretty great.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice chart...I enjoyed looking at it.

BTW: I thought your GSD was part Mal when I first looked at him.

He's a awesome looking dude !


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe that is Chris's chart. I don't see the copyright on it.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

I just googled German Shepherds and the chart is one of the images that came up. Pretty cool if everyone can contribute a necessarypic and come up with a photographic chart of the same chart.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very beautiful dog!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have seen one other gsd that looks like yours. very nice indeed.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! It would be nice to have a thread of the same title but with very specific pictures regarding colouration and have it referenced/stickied. Maybe there already is a thread but I'm definitely intrigued by the steel blue and panda pattern for purebred GSDs. There seems to be so much confusion in the popular culture about GSD because of all the intermixing it would be nice to see some prototypical representation.

I've always liked this picture as in the first one he is but a puppy, whereas here he is an adult...


----------

